

Michael Phelps has mastered the psychology of speed - snitzr
http://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/olympics/michael-phelps-has-mastered-the-psychology-of-speed/2012/06/13/gJQAHiQuZV_story.html

======
laserDinosaur
Did Bowman remind anyone a little of Colonel Graff?

